# CineStill C-41 Kit brain fart



## elshadows (Apr 6, 2020)

okay y'all. I just received my newest batch of developing chemicals in the mail. I was so excited that I immediately went to mix- and forgot to heat my mixing water to 120° for the developer. Is there any way I can save it?? Total bone-head move for me. Don't worry, I'm pissed at myself too.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 6, 2020)

Place the container in a larger container with warmer water.


----------



## elshadows (Apr 6, 2020)

thanks for your quick reply! I have it sitting in a bath right now. Hopefully that does the trick.


----------

